# braided line



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I am respooling my six-ought soon and was thinking about switching to braid, so i had a few questions. 

1) is it still nescassary to use a mono backing to avoid damaging the reel?

2) are the new braids really easier to tie or is that just marketing mumbo-jumbo. last time i used braid was several years ago when they were first getting big and had a hell of a time tying any clean knots in it.

3) i troll alot with the six-0. would the braid help hold lighter lures in the water with say 150-200ft of line out?

thanks for any help- glen


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use electrical tape around my spool before packing it with braid. The reason is not to keep braid from damaging the reel but to prevent the whole spool of braid slipping. Braid is super slick and without something compressable on the spool the whole load of line slides around the spool. Some braids are easier to tie but I would still at least double my line before I try to tie any of the more simple knots. I personally use power pro. I've tried almost every braid on the market and I still come back to it. Unfortunately it is one of the hardest braids to tie and requires better knots because of how slick it is. As far as holding baits in the water better it will to a degree. There is no doubt that diving baits will go deeper with it along with heavier trolling lures but you will not have as much of a difference with lures that weigh an ounce or less. Either way for trolling you will loose less fish if you put a mono top shot on first for shock.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used braided line for years on deep bottom fishing, 300' or better.Backing does help.


----------

